# 8 Cylinder Steam Locomotive



## Bernd (Jan 12, 2009)

If your into live steam, the kind that runs on rails, check out this 8 cylinder steamer at: http://www.livesteaming.com/

Bernd


----------



## Kludge (Jan 25, 2009)

Whoa! Many much lots of cylinders. Many much lots of really cool machinery to make them work. I'm a little surprised they didn't make them compounds but I'm sure they had their reasons.

Thanks for posting this, Berndt

BEst regards,

Kludge


----------

